# Refurbished Mac stores



## Noizmak3r (Nov 23, 2017)

any suggestions on reputable refurbished Mac Pro / iMac stores that will ship to the U.S.?

Thanks in advance


----------



## robh (Nov 24, 2017)

*macsales.com* - I've bought components from them in the past, and I know of others on this forum who have spoken well of this company.
*ipowerresale.com* is another I am aware of, but I don't know about their reputability.

Rob


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 27, 2017)

Does anyone know if you can legitimately get the the AppleCare 3 year extended warranty on the refurbed macs at Ana sales? It says you can in the description but want to make sure . Any buyers have any feedback or input ? I'm considering building a pc or getting one of their Mac pros so I don't have to switch formats since I'm already in Mac .


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 27, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> Does anyone know if you can legitimately get the the AppleCare 3 year extended warranty on the refurbed macs at Ana sales? It says you can in the description but want to make sure . Any buyers have any feedback or input ? I'm considering building a pc or getting one of their Mac pros so I don't have to switch formats since I'm already in Mac .



Probably only for three years from the release date of the Mac. For example, I doubt they would give you three year Apple Care on a 2013. If they do, then that is a great offer.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 27, 2017)

Yeah. They all say that they are refurbed by Apple and only opened to do upgrades so maybe it is possible . I'll try contacting Macsakes then to see what the deal is .


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 27, 2017)

The only one I trust
https://www.apple.com/shop/browse/home/specialdeals/mac


----------



## samphony (Nov 27, 2017)

Apple Care is applicable to all apple products purchased through the Apple.com online store including refurbished macs.


----------



## GdT (Jul 20, 2018)

I like the look of mac-factory in Berlin. I am thinking to buy from them. If anyone has any feedback on them please say.
They have great feedback on eBay. If you are in Europe it might suit you. The speak German and English.
https://mac-factory.de/
https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/mac-factory?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------

